
Two scientists are changing the way the world looks at mist - devnonymous
https://theprint.in/science/two-iit-bombay-scientists-are-changing-the-way-the-world-looks-at-mist/88898/
======
btrettel
Fluid dynamicist who works in sprays here. No offense to the researchers, but
the journalist seem to be overselling the research. I hear things like "we
still know very little about how mist itself works", even in the field, but I
don't think this is true at all. Actually, we know quite a lot.

Sprays generated by liquid sheets are fairly well studied, though I'm not an
expert in the subject. I work in sprays generated by circular jets, not
sheets. For circular jets, it's been known since the 1920s or 1930s that that
they still break up in vacuum, contrary to some theories, but not all. This is
somewhat similar to the phenomena mentioned in the article, and I'm not
surprised by it. I'm skeptical of any particular study of this variety
impacting all types of sprays. One of the researchers cited many different
applications at the end of the article. But there are many different
mechanisms, and their research only addresses one of them. So the overall
impact is going to be limited by that.

Overall, good contribution, and I've added the paper to my reading list. But
the hype isn't helping.

~~~
ibeckermayer
The writing was also shoddy in that the author claimed that it’s air differing
pressure around the crest and trough that causes the sheet to break apart, but
then said that the same results hold true in a vacuum with zero explanation.
Not a great article...

~~~
iamshs
Personally, I don't find ThePrint to be a high quality website. Their coverage
of events and news is incredibly bad, no wonder they get science reporting
wrong.

